# 2010 F150 viper 5901



## Fordtechman (Dec 23, 2010)

Trying to install the system myself and need to know what to do in order to make the outside keypad disarm the system. I see no input to the alarm harness that could trigger it to turn off when a signal is sent to the drivers door unlock motor when the correct code is input. That being said, if someone was to hit the unlock button would that then turn off the alarm? All that and should I purchase a Bittwritter online to aid in programming?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Fordtechman said:


> Trying to install the system myself and need to know what to do in order to make the outside keypad disarm the system. I see no input to the alarm harness that could trigger it to turn off when a signal is sent to the drivers door unlock motor when the correct code is input. That being said, if someone was to hit the unlock button would that then turn off the alarm? All that and should I purchase a Bittwritter online to aid in programming?


 There should be a negative disarm input coming from the unit, or something similar to aid you.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

as stated above, you need to locate the disarm wire for that unit and attack it to this:
DOMELIGHT SUPERVISION GRAY/PURPLE (+) in PASSENGER KICK PANEL or SJB (GRAY 14-PIN PLUG(A), PIN 9, Note #2

So when you use the keypad and it turns the interior lights on, it will disarm the alarm, with that being said, anytime the dome light would come on, the after market alarm would be unarmed, but this is normally when you disarm is anyways.


----------



## Fordtechman (Dec 23, 2010)

lcurle said:


> as stated above, you need to locate the disarm wire for that unit and attack it to this:
> DOMELIGHT SUPERVISION GRAY/PURPLE (+) in PASSENGER KICK PANEL or SJB (GRAY 14-PIN PLUG(A), PIN 9, Note #2
> 
> So when you use the keypad and it turns the interior lights on, it will disarm the alarm, with that being said, anytime the dome light would come on, the after market alarm would be unarmed, but this is normally when you disarm is anyways.


I dont believe the Viper 5901 has a disarm wire. It has outputs to disarm the factory alarm but not a input wire to turn off the alarm. Without that I cant see how to disarm the system with the keypad.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Fordtechman said:


> Trying to install the system myself and need to know what to do in order to make the outside keypad disarm the system. I see no input to the alarm harness that could trigger it to turn off when a signal is sent to the drivers door unlock motor when the correct code is input. That being said, if someone was to hit the unlock button would that then turn off the alarm? All that and should I purchase a Bittwritter online to aid in programming?


 Your correct there is no negative "input" to turn the unit off, and it will NOT disarm if you hit the unlock button.
They used to make the units so they interfaced with factory keyless entry, but they moved away from it. You don't need the bit writer for only one use, your local shop may have and charge a small fee to program the options for you.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

what about the key sense wire?


----------

